# Uga vs UNC in the dome....ride marta in or park at the dome?



## Arrow3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Been several years since I went to the dome and was wondering what yall thought about the commute in?


----------



## Horns (Aug 23, 2016)

If it were me, I would use Marta. Which station would you park at?


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Horns said:


> If it were me, I would use Marta. Which station would you park at?



Not sure. Don't have much experience with Marta. I could come up 316 to 85 or I could come up I-20.....open to suggestions


----------



## Horns (Aug 23, 2016)

https://martaguide.com/rail-station-map/


----------



## Horns (Aug 23, 2016)

5 Points can be a scary place


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2016)

Marta. Get on in Chamblee. Google the marta rail map before you go. You will have to switch trains. But, it's well worth it get off the train and walk up the steps to the Dome.


----------



## Horns (Aug 23, 2016)

I always park at Indian Creek. Never had an issue parking there.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 23, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Marta. Get on in Chamblee. Google the marta rail map before you go. You will have to switch trains. But, it's well worth it get off the train and walk up the steps to the Dome.



This^^^^^^ It's a pain either way, but less of one this way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't tailgate with Marta.. 

Sorry, I don't ride Marta.. Haven't rode Marta in a VERY long time and I don't plan on ever riding Marta again! 

Granted, if you drive to the Dome you'll pay $20 to $40 for parking so leave early and make a day out of it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

I usually get there 3-4 hours ahead of time and park down in the area of the dome. You couldn't pay me to ride marta.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

We ride it every time we go to anything down there. Never had any issues.  Plus it's cheaper than parking.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I usually get there 3-4 hours ahead of time and park down in the area of the dome. You couldn't pay me to ride marta.



i ride it a lot when im in atl. i keep a car at my home in cherokee and park it at nsh in the doc lot and catch marta to the airport on my way back home to cali if im coming back here within 2 weeks. i have run into some characters. i just tell them to sit the blank down and shut the blank up. works for me and i save 80$ on limosuine service to the airport.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2016)

Best bet is to helicopter in and use a rope ladder.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can't tailgate with Marta..
> 
> Sorry, I don't ride Marta.. Haven't rode Marta in a VERY long time and I don't plan on ever riding Marta again!
> 
> Granted, if you drive to the Dome you'll pay $20 to $40 for parking so leave early and make a day out of it.



Tailgating at the GA Dome sucks anyways.......... Marta is the only way to go when attending a game in ATL IMO


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Tailgating at the GA Dome sucks anyways.......... Marta is the only way to go when attending a game in ATL IMO



exactly. dive south from the stix on 400. park at north springs and have nice time.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 24, 2016)

I dont understand the fear of Marta.  I was on there yesterday all over the city. Its the ONLY way to get around downtown ATL and a whole lot cheaper than paying the ridiculous parking fees anywhere downtown.  If you are THAT scared, exercise you 2A rights.  As long as you have a permit, you are legal


----------



## Hoss78 (Aug 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> I dont understand the fear of Marta.  I was on there yesterday all over the city. Its the ONLY way to get around downtown ATL and a whole lot cheaper than paying the ridiculous parking fees anywhere downtown.  If you are THAT scared, exercise you 2A rights.  As long as you have a permit, you are legal



Good luck getting that into the game.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> I dont understand the fear of Marta.  I was on there yesterday all over the city. Its the ONLY way to get around downtown ATL and a whole lot cheaper than paying the ridiculous parking fees anywhere downtown.  If you are THAT scared, exercise you 2A rights.  As long as you have a permit, you are legal



I don't have a fear as it's really apprehensive. If you've ever been through 5 points around 1:00 im the morning you know what I'm talking about. Some real derelicts are around that joint


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hoss78 said:


> Good luck getting that into the game.



Well there is that      I still dont get the fear though.   Its the only way to go.  Sure, you might see a shady looking character or two but how many crime happen on Marta?    Most people are pretty friendly and just want to go on about their way.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 24, 2016)

Horns said:


> I don't have a fear as it's really apprehensive. If you've ever been through 5 points around 1:00 im the morning you know what I'm talking about. Some real derelicts are around that joint



I have been.  Been years but I have been.   I have zero business in the downtown ATL at 1am though these days.  That game should be over WAY before then


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Im the type that believes in driving myself most places and only flying when its the last option. I am claustrophobic and buses or trains or planes freak me out. Throw in terrorist or reg idiots and you can count me out. But I rarely go to Atlanta for anything too many people.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im the type that believes in driving myself most places and only flying when its the last option. I am claustrophobic and buses or trains or planes freak me out. Throw in terrorist or reg idiots and you can count me out. But I rarely go to Atlanta for anything too many people.



Dude, I can appreciate your honesty, but you know you just giving Slayer more ammunition.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Dude, I can appreciate your honesty, but you know you just giving Slayer more ammunition.



Slayer and me are on good terms I know hes just trying to get a rise out of his minions here when he talks bad about me. We are besties in real life.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> But I rarely go to Atlanta for anything too many people.



I thought it was due to the "Arrest Warrants"..



Gold Ranger said:


> Dude, I can appreciate your honesty, but you know you just giving Slayer more ammunition.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> Well there is that      I still dont get the fear though.   Its the only way to go.  Sure, you might see a shady looking character or two but how many crime happen on Marta?    Most people are pretty friendly and just want to go on about their way.



It's not a Fear. Marta is just plain gross!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought it was due to the "Arrest Warrants"..



I only have warrants out in Athens. Frat parties got outta hand a few times back in the day


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im the type that believes in driving myself most places and only flying when its the last option. I am claustrophobic and buses or trains or planes freak me out.



Well, if you would have just did what they told you...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

HA! 

So no one else thinks when they get on public buses your sitting in a perfect soft target for terrorist?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 24, 2016)

Just heard they are having Freaknik   again next Saturday at some place called the Atrium. I'd take MARTA fo sho.

http://buzz.blog.ajc.com/2016/08/23/freaknik-promoter-were-expecting-thousands-of-people/


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HA!
> 
> So no one else thinks when they get on public buses your sitting in a perfect soft target for terrorist?



I refuse to live my life in fear.  Fact is, you are a potential target anywhere you go in public now.     

I might also die in a car wreck on the way home from work this afternoon though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> I refuse to live my life in fear.  Fact is, you are a potential target anywhere you go in public now.
> 
> I might also die in a car wreck on the way home from work this afternoon though.



That is true. Your odds for dying will also increase if you are in Fulton or Dekalb county.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That is true. Your odds for dying will also increase if you are in Fulton or Dekalb county.



hate dekalb county


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

ga sux too.


----------



## Barfolomew (Aug 24, 2016)

Labor day weekend sucks in downtown Atlanta due to all the events going on.

DragonCon all weekend
Georgia vs North Carolina at GA Dome
22 other events in the city

Georgia State plays Friday night
Georgia Tech and the Braves are both out of town.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 24, 2016)

Barfolomew said:


> Labor day weekend sucks in downtown Atlanta due to all the events going on.
> 
> DragonCon all weekend
> Georgia vs North Carolina at GA Dome
> ...



Add in Freaknik and the Gay Black Pride Parade  and you got a mess.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 24, 2016)

MARTA for sure. Done it for a bunch of baseball games and several other events at Philips and The Dome, it's cheaper, and way easier. Since there's a lot going on downtown, there will probably be plenty of folks on the train, even later in the evening, so you won't have to worry so much about anyone messing with you. Marta and APD will probably up police presence for the weekend as well.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hate dekalb county



Don't forget about Clayton county too.....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 24, 2016)

Barfolomew said:


> Labor day weekend sucks in downtown Atlanta due to all the events going on.
> 
> DragonCon all weekend
> Georgia vs North Carolina at GA Dome
> ...



It wouldn't matter if tech was in town. They neva sell out  Except when the dawgs play them in Atlanta


----------



## elfiii (Aug 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Marta. Get on in Chamblee. Google the marta rail map before you go. You will have to switch trains. But, it's well worth it get off the train and walk up the steps to the Dome.





Unicoidawg said:


> This^^^^^^ It's a pain either way, but less of one this way.



X 3. Never had a problem on Marta going to Braves games etc.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HA!
> 
> So no one else thinks when they get on public buses your sitting in a perfect soft target for terrorist?






Wait, you were serious?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

I think ISIS would be afraid to ride Marta!


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

Marta. Sounds like some are skeered. With all that's going on down there, eBay sounds like a good option.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2016)

Just come in from the North as opposed to the East.  You'll be amongst friends coming from the North.


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Just come in from the North as opposed to the East.  You'll be amongst friends coming from the North.



Carolina don't know anything about marta. Never dealt with traffic at Bobby Dodd.


----------



## Amoo (Aug 25, 2016)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't find her attractive enough to warrant a two page discussion about her?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't find her attractive enough to warrant a two page discussion about her?



Isnt she from Tennessee


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Isnt she from Tennessee



Has to be.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Has to be.



She does look like a farm animal.. Or a Camel..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Has to be.



Chyna!! Chyna!!! Chyna!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Has to be.




That's the only place I've seen spell Martha that way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

She looks like J Dobbs with hair.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

And eyebrows


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Chyna!! Chyna!!! Chyna!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 25, 2016)

Will be staying in midtown with the wife and daughter and taking MARTA. PM sent


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> She looks like J Dobbs with hair.





SpotandStalk said:


> And eyebrows





SpotandStalk said:


>





Got to love inside jokes!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 26, 2016)

I've ridden Marta from the airport and I've ridden from the north coming south.  North coming south would be my choice.  There are some sketchy stops on the south line.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 4, 2016)

Got on at Chamblee like suggested and it was a great ride in. Train was very clean and didn't see any panhandlers or sketchy people.  The train back after the game was stacked like sardines but not a bad ride back.


----------

